# Temps mit H70 Kühlung so ok ?



## Tranix (13. Oktober 2011)

*Temps mit H70 Kühlung so ok ?*

Auch auf die Gefahr, daß einige sagen, bei der Cosair H70 handelt es sich um keine richtige WaKü, poste ich trotzdem mal in diesen Bereich 

Ich habe gerade meinen PC in einen neuen Tower eingebaut und dazu auch von einem Alpenföhn Brocken auf die Cosair H70 gewechselt.
Dazu habe ich im Cosair 600 T oben zwei Enermax Cluster eingebaut und auch die Lüfter der H70 durch zwei Cluster ersetzt.

Da mir der Radiator mit den beiden Lüfter einfach zudick war, habe ich einen Lüfter außen am Gehäuse gebaut.

Nun lasse ich gerade Prime95 seit 30 Minuten laufen und die CPU Temp. liegt bei 46-47 Grad und scheint auch nicht mehr zusteigen.
Die CPU läuft mit 4 x 3,5 Ghz (wollte später noch auf 3,8 Ghz testen), es handelt sich um einen AMD X4 970.
Was ich auch noch erwähnen sollte, das Gehäuse ist derzeit noch offen.

Sind die Temps im Rahmen ? Bei meinen Brocken hatte ich bei 3,8 Ghz, meistens bei Spielen um die 57 Grad.


----------



## VJoe2max (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Temps mit H70 Kühlung so ok ?*

Wie du sehen kannst ist die Temperatur gesunken - von daher ist das Ziel wohl erreicht . Viel merh kann man anhand der Werte einfach nicht aussagen. 
Von welchen realen Niveau und um wie viel die tatsächliche Temperatur gesunken ist, kann man leider nicht sagen. Messen lässt die die CPU-Temperatur nicht. Die Tendenz stimmt aber.


----------



## Tranix (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Temps mit H70 Kühlung so ok ?*

Jetzt 47/48 Grad bei 32 Minuten.

Dann probiere ich mal den höhren Takt bei geschlossenen Gehäuse.

Besser aussehen , tuts aufjedenfall. Ist nicht mehr so Riesig im PC :

[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/p1020919lora.jpg]

[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/p1020911fo1k.jpg]

[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/p1020916jq87.jpg]

Hinten sieht besonders schön aus bis jetzt :

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=p1020921vqyn.jpg][img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/p1020921vqyn.jpg]
[/URL]


----------



## Cuddleman (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Temps mit H70 Kühlung so ok ?*

Im PCGH-Heft 11/2011 Seite 64, ist diese und diverse andere Kompaktkühlungen getestet worden, wobei die H70/H50 nur vergleichsweise in der Tabelle mit drin stehen, weil schon früher mal getestet. Den dortigen Werten nach, mußt du dir keine Sorgen machen, da sich deine Werte mit denen ähneln!


----------



## Tranix (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Temps mit H70 Kühlung so ok ?*

Jep, ich habe ihn heute auch schonmal 90 Minuten mit 3,8 Ghz betrieben und in Prime gabs nie Werte über 49 Grad.

Wobei mich verwundert, daß der Unterschied zwischen nur 2-3 Grad sind, wenn ich die Lüfter komplett runterdrehe
und somit der PC sehr leise ist.


----------



## Uter (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Temps mit H70 Kühlung so ok ?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

